

Adobe CEO: Flash 10.1 Adoption Has Exceeded Every Other Flash Player In History - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/adobe-flash-adoption/

======
dgroves
How odd, I have removed flash from my machines completely now for over a six
months. I wonder how true this statement is; or if it is like the 'fudged'
windows 7 sales numbers?

